# End of the season lessons learned



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Don’t take up bow hunting again... my dog isn’t too happy with me after this season. Lol


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

DecoySlayer said:


> If you mean for the Hunter's Night Out, yes, I will be working there that night.


slayer

would love to meet you in person

see you there

don


----------



## DM90 (Jan 7, 2014)

TheHighLIfe said:


> dm
> 
> yw
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! It's much appreciated.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

-Learned that I’m done with PM..too many reasons to list.
-Go perchin on bluebird days
-watching newbies Layout hunt is more gratifying that shooting myself.
-do less OT and hunt more
-I have the coolest hunting buddies in the world


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Divers Down said:


> -Learned that I’m done with PM..too many reasons to list.
> -Go perchin on bluebird days
> -watching newbies Layout hunt is more gratifying that shooting myself.
> -do less OT and hunt more
> -I have the coolest hunting buddies in the world


Didn't you learn not to lift heavy stuff during duck season so you back does not go out? 
Also, pin the spinner to floating post so it does not end up at bottom of the lake, That was the second time.


----------



## DM90 (Jan 7, 2014)

Divers Down said:


> -Learned that I’m done with PM..too many reasons to list.
> -Go perchin on bluebird days
> -watching newbies Layout hunt is more gratifying that shooting myself.
> -do less OT and hunt more
> -I have the coolest hunting buddies in the world


PM also makes me feel this way haha


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

fsamie1 said:


> Didn't you learn not to lift heavy stuff during duck season so you back does not go out?
> Also, pin the spinner to floating post so it does not end up at bottom of the lake, That was the second time.


Lol I have horrible luck with them [email protected]&$ Teal spinners! 
Oh yes, learned it’s impossible to hit a GE at 10 yards when you can’t sit up. Backs still jacked up


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

First of all, thanks for starting this thread DM90. I had considered posting the exact same topic but a combination of procrastination and pouting about the Z3 split delayed me. 

This was my 11th season and I've realized that each year there's always a lot more to learn. I made it out 30 times this year but most of the hunts were very short. With a 3yo and a 6 month old at home it's a miracle I was even able to make it out half that often. Some hunts were only 30-45 minutes long where I didn't expect to see much but instead just treated them as scouting missions. Naturally, my half+ day hunts were the ones that I bagged the most birds. But my focus this year given the shorter hunts was to learn about some new spots. So I took a lot of 0-fers this season (15 to be exact!) in the name of learning about new spots. I'd go out 1 or twice for an hour, and just watch. Sometimes a shot would present itself but minimally I would see where the birds wanted to go and on that 2nd or 3rd hunt I'd have them pinned down.

I only hunted the draw 1 time this past season (although that's probably my combined average over the years). I have yet to hunt Harsens with a partner but always have a great time even if it's just me and the dog. Hopefully next season I can meet up with some of you veterans and pick your brains a little. I went on a fantastic windy day this year and learned a bit from that trip. First was of course to not be afraid to just go solo. In the past I've had too many buddies bail on me that I decided to commit to making my own adventure which I could do no matter what. If someone wants to join, cool; if not then I'm still all set to go. Once I got set up and it started to get lighter, I realized I was in thinner corn than I should be so instead of saying "oh-well" I decided to take the time to move everything. It sounds simple enough but it's easy to be lazy. Lastly, in that high wind I set up a good 40+ yards down-wind from my decoys and a dozen rows back. I think in the past I've crowded my decoys too much. This past trip I gave them a ton of room and it put birds in my face. Not sure if this was just due to the wind but I'll be trying it again next time to see.

Finally, my go-to lately has been the jerk-rig with a spreader on it. I love the amount of action that it can create. I hardly ever us a mojo anymore. It's usually just the jerk, a few singles spread out, and a couple full-bodies if I can find a log or a point to put them on.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

It was a good year for lessons.

Do not wait to hunt the managed areas later as they will freeze up. First year since 2002 that I didnt hunt NQP.
If you get an opening day spot in a draw take a vacation day and go to the open house tour.
Never kneel or stand in a jon boat or you might go swimming. 
Harsens Island is a cool place and needs more than one hunt per year. Steve


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

Divers Down said:


> -Learned that I’m done with PM..too many reasons to list.
> -Go perchin on bluebird days
> -watching newbies Layout hunt is more gratifying that shooting myself.
> -do less OT and hunt more
> -I have the coolest hunting buddies in the world



divers

comment about being done with PM is so true - unless they get it right (1 out of 4 year chance)

perch/walleye on bluebird days - agree! 
also old squaw on lake mi or port huron or grouse up north during calm 3 day lulls


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

Sampsons_owner said:


> It was a good year for lessons.
> 
> Do not wait to hunt the managed areas later as they will freeze up. First year since 2002 that I didnt hunt NQP.
> If you get an opening day spot in a draw take a vacation day and go to the open house tour.
> ...



steve

i would add not hunting during vicious lightning storms - but was it the kneeling/standing in a jon boat that sent you swimming that day? haha


----------



## DM90 (Jan 7, 2014)

LumberJ said:


> First of all, thanks for starting this thread DM90. I had considered posting the exact same topic but a combination of procrastination and pouting about the Z3 split delayed me.
> 
> This was my 11th season and I've realized that each year there's always a lot more to learn. I made it out 30 times this year but most of the hunts were very short. With a 3yo and a 6 month old at home it's a miracle I was even able to make it out half that often. Some hunts were only 30-45 minutes long where I didn't expect to see much but instead just treated them as scouting missions. Naturally, my half+ day hunts were the ones that I bagged the most birds. But my focus this year given the shorter hunts was to learn about some new spots. So I took a lot of 0-fers this season (15 to be exact!) in the name of learning about new spots. I'd go out 1 or twice for an hour, and just watch. Sometimes a shot would present itself but minimally I would see where the birds wanted to go and on that 2nd or 3rd hunt I'd have them pinned down.
> 
> ...



I had a similar strategy this year. I put a lot more emphasis on trying to learn new areas that I've lived near forever instead of the same ones I've hunted in the past. I've learned that the more options you have the better off you will be in the long run. This is especially true for us guys with no private land to hunt. If the winds or weather are wrong for one place it's nice to have and know of more places to try ahead of time. I've often had places that I'd like to try but was too worried about missing a good day of hunting at a spot I know to take the time to go check a new spot out. Sure you may strike out that day, but you might gain valuable knowledge for a good spot in the future. I also think I've placed a bigger emphasis on enjoying a hunt than birds in the bag this season. I may not see as many birds but if I can get away from tons of hunter pressure and see a few birds then that is worth it to me.


----------



## Abi13 (Mar 6, 2018)

I learned hunt with guys who hunt like you. I’m done with the “I want to go” guys who refuse to scout, show up late or no show, or text to bail on me but ask to go every time. I learned I still love it after 25+ years and I hope to take my son more.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I hunted with two guys from this site that are barely older than my kids. Both remind me of me when I was their age - a lot more hungry about hunting that I am now. But both are also much better at it than I was 20 years ago.

It worked out really well. I get to share my equipment and experience, and they get to carry the gear. Hope to hunt with them more next year, and hope to find a few more people to join in with as well.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I hunted with two guys from this site that are barely older than my kids. Both remind me of me when I was their age - a lot more hungry about hunting that I am now. But both are also much better at it than I was 20 years ago.
> 
> It worked out really well. I get to share my equipment and experience, and they get to carry the gear. Hope to hunt with them more next year, and hope to find a few more people to join in with as well.


Count me in for next season...if you are up for an adventure


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Hunted with a few guys from this site who are older than I, and was very happy to learn that the flame doesn't die easy. 

Bad accidents, kids, moves, close calls, years on the odometer; None of these proved to be enough to keep these guys from trying to get under some birds. Pretty awesome.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TheHighLIfe said:


> slayer
> 
> agree on the getting older changing things
> luckily i am not getting colder (yet), still wear hardly anything under my waders and jacket
> ...


Funny you say this about balance went out to toss blocks this year with KLR he asks you alright? I'm stumbling like I drank a fifth. Poor circulation runs in my family, even at my.age caught up. 

I bought a 300 Dollar electric stimulation contraption I need to use more it's.weird to use your legs are jumping all over


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I hunted with two guys from this site that are barely older than my kids. Both remind me of me when I was their age - a lot more hungry about hunting that I am now. But both are also much better at it than I was 20 years ago.
> 
> It worked out really well. I get to share my equipment and experience, and they get to carry the gear. Hope to hunt with them more next year, and hope to find a few more people to join in with as well.


Goes both ways. Looking forward to killing more birds and learning more about the MWW. Goes for Chad and Rob too, thanks for letting me tag along on that one fairly unproductive morning we had. I certainly put my learning cap on and had some good laughs too!

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

So this year I was diagnosed with a pretty serious heart issue on top of some ongoing neck obstacles. I learned what I had always suspected.... that waterfowlers are some pretty great dudes. From the circle I've hunted with for several years to the new guys I met, we all cracked jokes, usually beat on birds and just had a generally great time. Through all of my trips this year not one guy blew me **** if I was slow or not fully holding my weight. I might fish alone but I'm mostly past the point of tough solo hunts. To these great guys, I've learned that I'm thankful (more then ever) to be in a field, marsh or river with you.


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

I learned I kill far more mallards just me and the dog or with one/two buddies. Concealment is key. I think next year I will only party hunt for divers, as I still love the fun of hunting with a group of good buds and grill loaded with hot dogs.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"Count me in for next season...if you are up for an adventure "

My idea of roughing it these days is sleeping in the back of the Expedition, within 5 minutes of somewhere I can get a burger and the closest emergency room. Both have proven handy in the past.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

TheHighLIfe said:


> slayer
> 
> would love to meet you in person
> 
> ...



Looking forward to it! I will have an orange vest on, it will have "DecoySlayer" on it!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Shiawassee lessons.

If the guy in the next zone (me) walks over and politely asks to look for a cripple in your zone while you are setting up decoys and not even hunting, "eff off" and "learn to shoot" are not good answers. Especially when you can't kill a bird. Too bad about the goose and stud wood duck you sailed into our zone. We got both of them.

Don't shoot birds over cat tails, near cat tails, headed towards cat tails.

The people in the parking lots can be great sources of info.

Tailwinds always blow out right before hours. Head winds strengthen.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

I learned that some people cant tell the difference between a snow and a swan, so they just drop it either way.
Some people just dont need to be hunting.IMO...


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Orange bill or black bill swan?


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

DecoySlayer said:


> Orange bill or black bill swan?


Not sure heard from field next to them...


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

natureboy2534 said:


> Not sure heard from field next to them...


Happens every year. “Man this must be a record snow goose, I’m gonna get it mounted..”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Funny because I've had way more swans come within range than snow geese!

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Juvie or adult?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Someone dropped two at Fennville a few years ago. Saw them in the back of the green truck. They flew all the way down the n e corner over many zones and no one shot.

The amazing point is someone doubled at Fennville. Most of the populace there can't hit one bird with two boxes of shells.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

TheHighLIfe said:


> gen
> 
> i learned the opposite
> 
> ...


Do what works for you. But I shot horrible this year, so I definitely need the practice. And if for some reason I don't improve, then I'll try it your way haha


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

General Ottsc said:


> Do what works for you. But I shot horrible this year, so I definitely need the practice. And if for some reason I don't improve, then I'll try it your way haha



gen

i feel for you, and hope you get back on track next year using any method

sure know how frustrating it is missing shot after shot, and how it affects your confidence, which compounds things, makes you start thinking rather than swinging naturally

had that problem awhile back, lasted 2-3 years

almost threw my gun like a golf club after missing a slowly walking turkey at 20 yards
my friend and i got a magazine from the car, set it up where the turkey was, took dead aim, and not one bb hit the magazine. connected the dots with a shot i took at geese the year before - took great care on my aim, dropped one from the flock, but it was the one to the right of my bird i was aiming at. took the gun to the shop, and found out the shims were set for a left hander somehow

the gun was new two years prior, but i did not use that gun every time, maybe 3-6 times a year. but after missing often with it, my confidence dropped and affected shooting with other guns

also at that time we had been doing a lot of pass shooting at birds coming out of the refuge, hundreds or thousands coming over, wave after wave, first thing in the morning. i started peeking as i raised the gun, aiming at a bird but peeking to see if lower birds were coming behind it/them - opening my left eye and lifting my head off the stock, and missing. then i started thinking i was not leading them enough. took me too long of a time, 2 years or so, to figure it all out. partners pointed out that i was shooting in front

now i am head down, eye closed, bead right on the bird with a swing. but still do that damned peeking thing on windy days/when late season birds are quickly veering as they see gun barrels going up. missed 4 decoying singles in a row this year, tough angle, lots of wind, hunting alone. realized i was not doing those three things, concentrated on them and dropped doubles from there. 

you will get it straightened out, be confident that you will


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

I learned a pup will ruin everything if you turn your back:










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## OhBilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Even though I KNEW better, I learned first hand not to back my boat trailer into the water too far. When you're pulling forward, your buddy yelling "Whoa Whoa Whoa!" sounds a lot like "Go Go Go!" Except at the end of "Whoa Whoa Whoa!" he also yells "*#&%$&@#*@!!!!!!!!!" You then get out and see your boat upside down at the launch and all of your gear, guns, supplies in the water.
P.S. This is not the proper way to test a floating gun case.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

waxico said:


> I found out with late season stale birds, the MOST critical factor is hiding the boat. More important than decoys, number, calling, Robo….


I sent you a PM.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Dont hunt ND potholes without a dog! That muck is something else

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

I learned that if you have a kid...you don't duck hunt as much as you used to. 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

hopefully, you will wind up hunting more with you kids down the road, when they get old enough


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

TheHighLIfe said:


> hopefully, you will wind up hunting more with you kids down the road, when they get old enough


I hope so. I've always enjoyed taking kids out on the youth hunt....the look on their face when birds lock up into a spread is priceless. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

jonesy16 said:


> I learned that if you have a kid...you don't duck hunt as much as you used to.
> View attachment 369495
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ugh yeah. Thanks for bailing on us back in November, you bish.


----------

